# Selenium Web Browser Automation



## Leno (27. Apr 2012)

Hallo liebes Java Forum,

ich wende mich an euch und hoffe das Ihr mir bei meinen Problemen helfen könnt oder neue 
Ideen erbringt.

Ich möchte folgendes machen und nach eurem Rat fragen.
Ich möchte Prozesse die in Microsoft Dynamics CRM 2011 abgebildet sind ausführen, diese
Prozess basieren auf einer Workflow Engine die automatisierte und manuelle Aktionen bzw. Interaktionen ermöglicht. Beispiel Serviceanfrage kommt ins CRM rein und wird dem Mitarbeiter x zugewiesen.

Dieser bearbeitet diesen Antrag usw.... ( manuell ) . Diese ganzen Informationen werden in die MS CRM Datenbank als WorflowLog geschrieben. Also z.B. wann welcher User welche Aktion ausgeführt hat, z.B. Zeitpunkt , schritt im Worklfows etc... 

Jetzt möchte ich diesen fest definierten Prozess sagen wir mal 1000 mal ausführen. 
Ich habe ein Tool namens Selenium gefunden mit dem man den Browser Automatisieren kann.

Meine Idee war es ein Skript zu schreiben ( mithilfe von Selenium ) , um einen Client zu simulieren der die Schritte im Prozess ausführt! Diese Schritte werden wie gesagst in der Datenbank festgehalten.

Weiterhin wollte ich Fragen ob es möglich ist dieses Sktipt automatisch von einem Sever starten zu lassen der dies für mich übernimmt, ohne das ich sitzen muss und das skript jedesmall ausführe.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Anbei ein Bild meines Problemens


----------



## diel2001 (27. Apr 2012)

Wenn du Linux verwendest, kannst du cronjobs verwenden.

Unter Windows geht das unter Systemsteuerung/Geplante Tasks.


----------



## Leno (27. Apr 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Also Linux verwende ich nicht,aber Selenium ist eine OpenSource Lösung die ebenfalls soetwas kann.Meine Frage war eher wieviel Sinn macht dieses Vorgehen? 

Oder vielleicht hat jemand eine andere Idee.


----------



## Guardi (14. Mai 2012)

Warum überhaupt den Umweg über den Client gehen stellt sich da mir die Frage?


----------

